# York Diamond 80 Blower Problems



## jimmy_pop (May 6, 2010)

Hey guys I have an older york diamond 80 Im having problems with, the blower will not kick on.  I have benched the blower and it runs fine so the motors not shot, so Im starting to lean towards the control board.  The blower works fine when the furnace is kicked on it just wont spin up for the ac.  I do get one flash when its first turned on from the diagnostic light panel says it means lockout caused by flame sensed.  

Anyway I guess my question here is there anything that Im missing?  Or anything that could be putting it in this condition other than a bad board?  Could a bad flame sensor be causing this condition?


----------



## kok328 (May 6, 2010)

Could be a bad thermostat.


----------



## jimmy_pop (May 6, 2010)

update:

Got it fixed found a lose wire connected to the control board, and one of the prongs that connects the thermostat to the wall was bent.  Corrected both issues and Im back in bizzness!!!!!!!!!


----------

